# DAY 14, BFP but bleeding, Help?



## annab (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello I am new to this site but have been reading lots of posts on it and found it all very interesting and helpful.
I am on my 2ww and yesterday (day 13) started getting brownish discharge and thought it was all over, decided to do a hpt last night which was positive so decided not to get too excited as discharge continued and has done through the night and overnight it changed slightly to brownish/pinky, did another hpt this morning and it was positive again.  The discharge seems to be getting less so far this morning. Tomorrow is my actual test day - can anyone help me - is there any hope that it could be positive as I am sure that it might just be the hormones making it positive.  It is a very strong blue line on both days?

Thank you.  Feeling very low.  This is my first IVF cycle after 3 yrs ttc, 
Anna


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Anna, it sounds good so please don't worry yet, it could well be implantation bleeding, i had exactly the same when I last conceived brown show on Day 13 and in fact had a full AF and was still pregnant (sad ending but no need to go into that here). The trigger hormone should be well out of your system by now so if you saw two lines it is looking very good. Many women experience some bleeding near their actual AF date. Stay hopeful there is no reason to think it isn't a BFP and good luck for tomorrow   

Sara x


----------



## annab (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Sara, I have been talking to one of the girls at work and she seems fairly positive for me.  So still have my doubts but trying to remain open minded.  I was pregnant over 3 years ago (natural) but sadly miscarried at 9 weeks although then I only had a very faint line and no discharge.  Will let you know.


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Anna
Congratulations - a BFP after all those times of ttc. 
I didn't bleed at all - but I've been around these boards for nearly 2 years now - and bleeding around the time of your first - and even your second - period can happen. Happens to those not on IF too, which is why some girls don't realise they are pg.  Get in touch with Mel (head honcho's wife) who had some bleeding too I think. I think if it is brown or pinky brown, as you describe, it is nothing to worry about. Mel, by the way, is also a nurse - so up on all of this.

Good luck, and enjoy your pg Anna

Fee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amies (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Anna,
Congratulations on BFP I too have had some brown and some pinky bleeding, both have subsided but suspect they may come back to threaten me some more....I tested BFP yesterday (twice) and this morning (once) and have just been to doctors who says that bleeding is quite common...none the less it is scary as we all have heightened state of nerves....doc told me to keep cool!
Perhaps someone out there has more details of commoness of bleeding to reassure us all along.
love to you
amies x


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Anna, 
Congrats on your BFP  I think it must be trua at day 13 surely....how come you cant test until day 15 as we were told 14

OMG I have had the brown spotting allday too, have had nothing before this and am on day 12. Am in a terrible state, tummy really feels like AF too.... want to test to put myself out of the misery of all this as every time I go to the loo and its there I have a little cry 
have asked dh to pick up a test on the way home but reading this has made me wonder again if its possible that its not all over yet for us?
arrgggggg what to do??!?!?!?!

take care anyway and congrats again,
Alex
x


----------

